# himalaya gold hawiian snow



## wesley (May 26, 2008)

i orderd the church and big bang from greenhouse feminized and they were out of stock so they say they sent me there 2 best seeds himalaya gold hawiian snow i wanna no just how good they are ananything you can tell me about them if you grew them like size


----------



## snuggles (May 26, 2008)

I have some HS and it's supposed to be killer. Advice they give is 18 hours for veg. so you don't get a monster. Likes soil with a pH of 6.0, 14 weeks flowering. Topping is a no no LST is a big time yes yes. Can be grown SOG but is better in 5 gallon soil pots (3-4 oz. a plant)

It's genes are Hawiian Haze (f) X Purple Haze (f) X Neville Haze (m)

Also in case you care, I am more excited to grow this than I have ever been to grow anything...ANYTHING. Big Bang is hard to get isn't it? Driving me nuts, and Great White Shark LOL. Greenhouse makes top of the line seeds Wesley be happy!!!!


----------



## wesley (May 26, 2008)

what is lst lol and is it 14 all together not just to flower is it


----------



## snuggles (May 26, 2008)

Nope 14 weeks flower...yikes. It's a sativa haze type. 

LST= Low Stress Training, bending pinching etc.

Go here scroll down and read up, it will increase your yields and make things more manageable

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


Good luck it's worth the wait IMO.


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Supposed to be a great strain. I wish I had some to throw into the growroom. I wish you the best of luck with them. Great thread snuggles. Good stuff. Take care and be safe.


----------

